# Dit Da Jao



## Bammx2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I have 3 different recipes for this potion and I was wondering if any ever used it and which recipe did you use if it does work?
 Does anyone have an opinion on this?


----------



## bushi jon (Jan 15, 2005)

The recipes vary depends what you are going to use it for.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I hear its good for bruising,topical swelling and numbing effects.

 like I said..it's my first foraye into using something like this.
I have read a bit on it...but no actual first hand opinions.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 16, 2005)

I couldn't tell you which recipe it is since I can't read Chinese, but I use some on my shins after a hard session of banging them into various things (heavy bag, training partner etc...) and it does reduce swelling, but I don't generally tend to bruise too easily, so I couldn't comment on that.

Hope this helps...


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 16, 2005)

I dont know about it as a "potion" but as an herbal compound, I use it quite a bit. I use it for my iron body training as well as for spcific problem areas after fighting or heavy training. Works great, but I dont know our recipie.

7sm


----------



## bujinclergy (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi,
In a very general sense Dit Da Jao is composed commonly of four catagories of herbs.
1. Herbs to reduce swelling
2. Herbs to increase circulation or "move blood"
3. Herbs to help "move stagnant Qi"
4. Herbs to reduce or remove pain

How many of each and how much varies from formula to formula.
Saying "The formula for Dit Da Jow" reminds me of "The formula for toothpaste"
because there are many variations of it.

We have been using one particular formula in Massage/Bodywork successfully for almost 15 years now but it is not the one for using in Makiwara training. (although it could be, but it is a much more gentle recipe)

We have 16 different herbs in our type of formula and usually set up to make 5 gallon batches at a time. It takes about 2 years of "stewing time" but can be drawn from in as little as six months. We sell it commercially so I won't respond to the particular formula I use. Private email or message for other information please. :asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 16, 2005)

DitDaJao is a great external medicine for pain relief.------------------------------------------------------HERE AT LAST IS THE DIT DA JAO RECIPEArnica blossoms (anti-inflamatory, pain relief)Comfrey (anti-inflamatory, pain relief)Blessed Thistle (blood purifier)Goldenseal root (antibiotic, wound healing)Ginger root (circulation, wound healing, pain relief)Myrrh (antiseptic, circulation, wound healing)Sasparilla root (blood purifier)Witch Hazel (anti-inflamatory, pain relief)Grind the herbs in a mortar & pestle (or electric grinder) and place them ina glass jar. Add 80 or 90 proof grain alcohol (I use vodka); use 4 ounces ofdried herbs to one pint of alcohol base (or equivalent proportions). Seal thejar tightly. Allow the infusion to work for two weeks; once or twice a day,swirl the liquid gently through the herbal mash. After two weeks, strain offthe liquid and discard the herbal residue; pour into smaller glass containers.This tincture can be applied as is to swollen or bruised areas, or can be mixedwith a thickener (like lanolin or safflower oil) and a hardener (like beeswax)to make an ointment. This formulation has also been effective in the treatmentof arthritis, for pain relief and restoration of range of motion.David WilsonIndiana UniversityRe: Dit Da Jao--use equal proportions of all the herbs (OK, myrrh is aresin) listed, by weight. I measure them out on a small kitchen scale(mine is calibrated in grams, but American versions no doubt do ounces).-----------------------------------------------------------------------------Yesterday we went to about 5 herb stores in Chinatown in Los Angeles and had no luck finding most of the ingredients (of course, witch hazel and gingerroot are easy). We did manage to find myrrh with no problem, but struck out with arnica blossoms, comfrey (except for comfrey tea), blessed thistle,goldenseal root (although we did find goldenseal root pills), and sasparillaroot...-----------------------------------------This is one recipe I have...I'll post the other 2 as well


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 17, 2005)

Tom Bisio has a good die da jieu (dit da jow) recipe in this month's issue of "Inside Kung Fu" magazine.  This one is for acute sprains and bruises. There are also other recipes available in his monthly column for the same magazine - as well as explanations and rationales for using different formulas. 

"Inside Kung Fu" also has an article about Tom that describes his approach to treating martial arts injuries. 

You might also consider Tom's book about martial arts medicine, which I reviewed on www.amazon.com and which is described at www.tombisio.com.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 17, 2005)

I would like to say for all the info so far.

 I had no idea there was so many different formulas for this compound!
The ones I have came from a filipino website and I figured I would inquire as to thier uses since I practice kali/arnis and some bruising does occure...so to speak.
any other advice I can get,I would greatly appreciate!
Thanks again!
:asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 17, 2005)

I used the store bought "Tieh Tah Wan," (I think the spelling is right) that comes in a yellow and red box and a yellow wax ball.  The stuff worked on a swollen knuckle.  The effect was dramatic.

The knuckle...which I suspect was broken...was swollen the size of a quail's egg for three weeks.  My friends in Hop Gar/Choy Lay Fut suggested I try some.  They put it on and in fifteen minutes the swelling abated.  The pain diminished considerably.  

Now I am an ardent skeptic and don't hold stock in ki/qi or anything of that nature...but the stuff worked.  Why I don't know.

Gee.  On reflection...that was thirty years ago.  Now I'll go off and have a mid-life crisis, if you don't mind.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 18, 2005)

How to make Dit Da Jow 

I used to use the storebought stuff a long time ago, and it worked really well.  That site has a bunch of recipes that I haven't had a chance to try yet.  Wish I could remember the name of the stuff I use now from Thailand, as it's just as good but seems to have a citrus base, so it doesn't smell nearly as bad.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 19, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> DitDaJao is a great external medicine for pain relief.------------------------------------------------------HERE AT LAST IS THE DIT DA JAO RECIPEArnica blossoms (anti-inflamatory, pain relief)Comfrey (anti-inflamatory, pain relief)Blessed Thistle (blood purifier)Goldenseal root (antibiotic, wound healing)Ginger root (circulation, wound healing, pain relief)Myrrh (antiseptic, circulation, wound healing)Sasparilla root (blood purifier)Witch Hazel (anti-inflamatory, pain relief)Grind the herbs in a mortar & pestle (or electric grinder) and place them ina glass jar. Add 80 or 90 proof grain alcohol (I use vodka); use 4 ounces ofdried herbs to one pint of alcohol base (or equivalent proportions). Seal thejar tightly. Allow the infusion to work for two weeks; once or twice a day,swirl the liquid gently through the herbal mash. After two weeks, strain offthe liquid and discard the herbal residue; pour into smaller glass containers.This tincture can be applied as is to swollen or bruised areas, or can be mixedwith a thickener (like lanolin or safflower oil) and a hardener (like beeswax)to make an ointment. This formulation has also been effective in the treatmentof arthritis, for pain relief and restoration of range of motion.David WilsonIndiana UniversityRe: Dit Da Jao--use equal proportions of all the herbs (OK, myrrh is aresin) listed, by weight. I measure them out on a small kitchen scale(mine is calibrated in grams, but American versions no doubt do ounces).-----------------------------------------------------------------------------Yesterday we went to about 5 herb stores in Chinatown in Los Angeles and had no luck finding most of the ingredients (of course, witch hazel and gingerroot are easy). We did manage to find myrrh with no problem, but struck out with arnica blossoms, comfrey (except for comfrey tea), blessed thistle,goldenseal root (although we did find goldenseal root pills), and sasparillaroot...-----------------------------------------This is one recipe I have...I'll post the other 2 as well


 
Disclaimer: this formula came from www.martialartsresource.com in the FMA and I personally accept no responability for the use of the formula. you are on your own!


----------



## K Williams (Mar 2, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> How to make Dit Da Jow
> 
> I used to use the storebought stuff a long time ago, and it worked really well.  That site has a bunch of recipes that I haven't had a chance to try yet.  Wish I could remember the name of the stuff I use now from Thailand, as it's just as good but seems to have a citrus base, so it doesn't smell nearly as bad.



I used to hate the smell of Dit Da Jow, but after using it for a couple of years I now like the smell of it. Weird huh? 

Has anyone tried Arnica Gel for stick bruises, banged up knuckles, etc.? How does it compare to dit da jow?


----------



## GAB (Mar 3, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> How to make Dit Da Jow
> 
> I used to use the storebought stuff a long time ago, and it worked really well. That site has a bunch of recipes that I haven't had a chance to try yet. Wish I could remember the name of the stuff I use now from Thailand, as it's just as good but seems to have a citrus base, so it doesn't smell nearly as bad.


Hi OUMoose,

There are a lot of things that work as good or better. I just cannot get past the odor... 

Some of the old mustard plasters are just as good. But some of the relief is because you think it is working and you are better off with out them...

Sometimes it is the massaging and moving the damaged material around and the body is doing all the work...(As in cells that are for that exact purpose...) Tea tree oil is another that is good...

These items we are talking about create the body to do the work faster because they in themselves are an irritant and the body speeds up the process...Other is just pure osmosis...

Horse liniment is a good one, you rub it on horse's and then you say boy my hands don't hurt as much, after a few times doing this the light should come on...Found that out in the 60's when I was framing all day (carpenter)...Piece work, you only got paid for what you accomplished, no free lunch.

You want a sore arm and shoulder swing a 20/28/32oz hammer 8 to 10 hours a day and remain in the bent over position, back and legs... Horse liniment did wonders. The reason for the different weights is if the nailing was over your head or below and how many hours you had already put in that day...

The first time I smelled D D J, I figured I would stick with the horse liniment.
I just recently gave my last bottle away, I thought I would try it again (have not had horses in the last coupe of years) NO...Go to back to the feed store...

Regards, Gary


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 3, 2005)

My nephew is a Kung Fu guy, and he uses the bottled stuff from www.shaolinbrand.com  and swears by it...


----------

